# engine auto shut off upon started



## Guest (Dec 7, 2002)

i guess my previous thread regarding problems when changing breaks did not describe the real problem.

this trouble was caused by pressing the the break pedal while drum was removed. the symptom I have now is the engine can not be started. the engine starts up and then immediately shut off automatically. The pedal is firm. I can press it, but I feel lots of pressure and I can not move much, while the parking break handle moves easily. 

I am wondering if people who are familiar with the break hydraulic system know something about it. 

Thanks


----------

